Ask HN: What do you like or dislike about goal setting? - raykanani99
======
pedalpete
This is timely as I was thinking about this yesterday. I was reading about
goal setting and reviewing.

I think the easy part is the setting, the reviewing is more of a challenge.

Review your goals once a week? Ok, great - I have to pick a time and remember.
Pretty minor thing, why don't I just schedule a weekly reminder alarm? Yes,
why don't I...

The thing is, for some reason, it just doesn't get done.

I do believe the solution is quite simple. I put my goals somewhere, and
something reminds me to look at one or two. Maybe I prioritize them a bit and
set goal dates. Do I need sub-goals, let's not go crazy just yet.

I'm assuming you are looking to create an MVP? I think the challenge of a site
is to say 'come back and review your goals". Oh, I can hear your response
already "I'll just send you an email or notification to remind you", and you
will probably have lost half the your target if you do that.

I don't have a solution, I think there is a nice opportunity here, and a nice
way to learn about people.

On a side-note, I created an MVP app last xmas
([http://bucket52.com](http://bucket52.com)) which was less about setting
goals and more about creating memorable events, but you're in the right timing
for goal setting. If you hit around xmas/NYE with a goal setting app, it is a
good time to get things to spread.

------
CharlesMerriam2
I take solace in goals and goal settings is what I call "a 2,000 year
problem", meaning humans have been grappling with problem for at least 2,000
years without full resolution.

